

Self-driving cars to be on roads of Swedish capital Gothenburg by 2017 - EdwardQ
http://www.cio.co.uk/news/r-and-d/self-driving-cars-hit-swedish-public-roads/

======
pitiburi
The astonishing part is the fact that in order to have self-driving cars, it
seems Sweden is changing its capital city from Stockholm to Gothenburg.....

~~~
EdwardQ
Sheepishly noted.

